# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) تحديثات :  تحديث جديد يصل لهواتف سوني Xperia S و Xperia acro S و Xperia SL

## mohamed73

أطلقت  شركة سوني اليوم تحديث أندرويد 4.1.2 (جيلي بين) الجديد لهواتفها Sony  Xperia S و Sony Xperia SL و Sony Xperia acro S. وكانت الشركة قد أطلقت  هذا التحديثالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ولكن برقم بناء وهو 6.2.B.0.200، أما التحديث الجديد فجاء برقم بناء 6.2.B.0.211.
ويبدو  أن التحديث الجديد جاء لإصلاح عدد من الأخطاء التي ظهرت في الإصدار الأول.  وقد ظهر هذا التحديث في الشرق الأوسط وروسيا في الوقت الراهن، ومن المفترض  أن يصل لبقية المناطق خلال الفترة القادمة.
إن كنت أحد مستخدمي هذه  الأجهزة وكانت لديك الفرصة في تجربة هذا التحديث وما قبله، أخبرنا هل  النسخة الجديدة أكثر استقرارًا من التحديث الذي ظهر قبل فترة؟
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

